# things which cannot be proven



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

A little veiled play on epistemology, this — for your pleasure.

In a post, name something that cannot be proven.

Kick it off with:

_*That God exists*_.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That blondes have more fun.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That cats hate dogs.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 10, 2014)

Benghazi.

OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 10, 2014)

That any mammal species has ever evolved into 2 or more entirely different species.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Sep 10, 2014)

That God doesn't exist.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That Elvis Presley was a born-again Christian.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Sep 10, 2014)

homosexuals are 'born' that way.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 10, 2014)

Liberals are intelligent.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 10, 2014)

That shart attacks are unnatural...


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

Care4all said:


> That shart attacks are unnatural...





That plants don't have emotions and/ or spirituality.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That Brett Favre could have won a game at the old (i.e. _now demolished_) Texas Stadium if only he'd had better offensive lines.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 10, 2014)

That Silence is golden


----------



## Care4all (Sep 10, 2014)

What a little bird told me...


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Benghazi.
> 
> OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Could be proven, that. 

But anyhoo, movin' along:

That Little Miss Muffet once actually sat on a tuffet.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 10, 2014)

That An Apple a day will keep the doctor away


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That you don't like green eggs and ham.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That young George Washington chopped down his father's favorite cherry tree.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That amoebae and paramecia don't do drive-by shootings.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 10, 2014)

That life's a bitch and then you die


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Sep 10, 2014)

That the universe is infini


shart_attack said:


> That cats hate dogs.



Now that's just dumb. Haven't you ever had a dog and cat living under your roof at the same time?


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Sep 10, 2014)

Things that can't be proven? That the universe is infinite.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That Rasputin drowned in the Neva River.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:
			
		

> That cats hate dogs.
> 
> Now that's just dumb. Haven't you ever had a dog and cat living under your roof at the same time?



That's ummm, kinda _the point_, Sherlock.
_
Duh_.

Movin' along:

That Frank Morris and the Anglin brothers didn't die after having escaped from Alcatraz.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That no apple has ever grown from a peach tree.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That there will be spiders and scorpions in hell.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That all dogs go to heaven.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That JFK would have pulled America out of Vietnam.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That there isn't a planet made of cheese.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 10, 2014)

That the tooth fairy ever left any money under a pillow...


----------



## Care4all (Sep 10, 2014)

That 72 virgins ever existed


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That Forrest Gump could have kept running.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That there are no ghosts in the fog.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That a triceratops wouldn't have made a great pet.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That extra-terrestrials don't eat toaster pastries.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That toaster pastries don't eat extra-terrestrials.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 10, 2014)

That I did it.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 10, 2014)

That dinosaurs weren't pink and sparkly


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> That I did it.





That Neanderthals didn't lick toads.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That there is a ham sandwich somewhere on the planet Neptune.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That a chupacabra would whup a dodo bird's ass.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That cacti don't hold grudges.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That a raccoon once stole your Publishers' Clearing House check.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That the dog didn't eat her homework.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That in another life, all your jokes would be funny. 

Credit this song for this post:


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That worker ants don't have CB radios.


----------



## The Professor (Sep 10, 2014)

That a grand jury really would indict a ham sandwich.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

The Professor said:


> That a grand jury really would indict a ham sandwich.





AWESOME!!!

That tigers don't have occupational therapists.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That David Lee Roth would have banged your girlfriend backstage after the show if you'd seen Van Halen on tour in 1984.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That you'd be better off if you hadn't bought that bag of potato chips in 1989.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Sep 10, 2014)

That @shart_attack didn't start this thread to get his post count up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 10, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> A little veiled play on epistemology, this — for your pleasure.
> 
> In a post, name something that cannot be proven.
> 
> ...


When you die it will be proven if God exist or not, so I would have to disagree with that.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 10, 2014)

That I had sex with that girl.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 10, 2014)

That old Spice is for young men now...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 10, 2014)

The Earth is doomed..and the end is near..


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

rené deshartes said:
			
		

> A little veiled play on epistemology, this — for your pleasure.
> 
> In a post, name something that cannot be proven.
> 
> ...





			
				bigrebnc1775 said:
			
		

> When you die it will be proven if God exist or not, so I would have to disagree with that.



I agree emphatically.

Can't prove it, though.

And it's pointless to argue back and forth to infinity with some a-hole about something which can't be proven.

Thaaaaaaaaaaat's why it's on this thread, champ.

Movin' along:

That Joseph Stalin once saved a young pygmy hog from a gang of hungry Siberian tigers.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 10, 2014)

That TuPac and Biggie aren't chillin in the Caribbean with Elvis as we speak


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That citizens of the lost civilization of Atlantis didn't have contests to see who could rip the raunchiest farts.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That Hammurabi would have been a three-time NASCAR champion.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That Shakespeare wouldn't have loved to have gotten Instagrams from naked babes.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That Erik the Red wouldn't have loved boiled okra.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That Helen of Troy wouldn't have posed for _Playboy_.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That you would have liked that _Choose Your Own Adventure_ story more if you hadn't cheated, and snuck peeks of all the endings beforehand.

@Pennywise


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That a family of mosquitoes from Duluth, Minnesota on a picnic wasn't once killed by a tsunami.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That there isn't a kilo of cocaine stuck in a crag in the Marianas Trench.

@daws101


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That two cockroaches didn't mate in a laundromat in downtown Charleston, South Carolina on one July night in 1994.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That pterodactyls didn't speak Urdu.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That that cowboy beetle that was kicking frantically while lying on its back under the awning of your porch in 1978 would have ever gotten back on its feet if only you hadn't squished him with your boot.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Sep 10, 2014)

That this thread is a complete waste of time.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 10, 2014)

Whether the chicken or the egg came first!




^ did I beat everyone to it?


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That life is _in and of itself_ a waste of time.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That you wouldn't have gone to jail if you'd have put that loaf of bread in your shorts and walked out of Wal-Mart five years ago.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That in another galaxy, the apple still doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## RosieS (Sep 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Whether the chicken or the egg came first!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, proven. The egg shell has a combo of chemicals only provided by a hen's va-jay- jay , so hens and roosters came first.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS (Sep 10, 2014)

That there was or wasn't a second shooter on the Grassy Knoll.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS (Sep 10, 2014)

That the answer to everything really is 42. 

Too obscure?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

RosieS said:


> That the answer to everything really is 42.
> 
> Too obscure?
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I forget what that's a reference to — but I like it anyway, just because it's cryptic.


----------



## RosieS (Sep 10, 2014)

That Shart Attack really did come from a hairy and a not so hairy tampon .

Regards from Rosie


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That doves cry.


----------



## RosieS (Sep 10, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > That the answer to everything really is 42.
> ...




_Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance
_
Regards from Rosie


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That Milli Vanilli would've ever sold one album if they'd actually sung the songs on it _themselves_.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That in another galaxy, a broken clock can be right _three_ times a day.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That Simon Cowell does himself actually have musical talent.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 10, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> A little veiled play on epistemology, this — for your pleasure.
> 
> In a post, name something that cannot be proven.
> 
> ...



Define proven first.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That the Loch Ness monster has never eaten a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That a yeti has never flown on a plane.


----------



## dadsgm (Sep 10, 2014)

If it cannot be proven does it still exist?


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

That celebrities who don't have Twitter accounts because they cherish their anonymity but who—for whatever the reasons—nonetheless love to keep abreast of current events and politics regularly post on the USMB.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 11, 2014)

That he didn't die alone on that tiny, savage island.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 11, 2014)

That that cro-magnon warrior could spit at least 25 meters — into the wind.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 11, 2014)

That smilodon purred.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 11, 2014)

That there was an intraplanetary wormhole in the dryer in your house when you were a kid which teleported your socks to a 14th Century Gobi Desert village.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 11, 2014)

That late Princess Diana yelled at chaffeur Henri Paul to "step on it".


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 11, 2014)

That a French lieutenant at Waterloo told Gen. Bonaparte to "step in it".


----------



## NLT (Sep 11, 2014)

That bodey does not lie constantly


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 11, 2014)

That pandas would prefer to be feared than to be loved.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 11, 2014)

That you would have been the perfect man for that smokin' hot little 4th Century A.D. Mayan honey.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 11, 2014)

That that mean-ass kangaroo didn't pull a pistol on that wombat.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 11, 2014)

That those boots the 10th-Century queen wore that one time to the soirée really weren't made for walkin'.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 11, 2014)

That you might have gotten that job if you had only wore dress shoes and not your favorite sneakers to that interview.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 1, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> A little veiled play on epistemology, this — for your pleasure.
> 
> In a post, name something that cannot be proven.
> 
> ...



Bad example. God does or might exist, and the naysayers definition be what's wrong.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 1, 2014)

If God is someone curiously named "God" then I could prove God exists.


----------

